# Dove Hunting areas,



## WildWestDucks (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey everyone, this is the first season I’ll be hunting over my dog, a Brittany, trying to just get her on some wild birds. All of the areas I used to Shoot Dove are now posted and not huntable. I’m looking to see if anyone can point me in the right direction of some good Dove ground. Or just suggestions. I know water and sunflowers are gold. But I don’t know of any on public land. Any ideas or help would be great, I could point you towards some ducks come October for the help 😜 
(I always pick up my shells and follow all laws and regulations) 

thanks y’all PS I’m near Utah county and Salt lake county. I don’t mind an hour to two hour drive.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Stating roughly where in the state you reside might help elicit helpful responses.


----------



## WildWestDucks (Sep 26, 2017)

I’m located between Utah and salt lake county. I can head anywhere 1-2hours away fairly easily.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck with that. I've talked to people that have been in various places within that radius and most havent seen a dove in quite a while. Lots within citys along the 'front of course, Mourning as well as ECDs. Out where you can hunt? It's going to be slim pickings.


I'm tempted to pack up the camp trailer and head out sunday afternoon 3-5 hours away and camp then hunt in the morning.




-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never really seen good numbers of doves since moving up to Utah County. Not even on the private lands. My suggestion: forget about the doves and head up the mountain after some grouse! They're funner than doves, anyway.

Edit: Actually come to think of it I have been seeing some small numbers of doves up on North Skyline while bow hunting. You could go make it a mixed bag! Another thought is West Mountain out by Utah Lake. Might not have tons of doves, but it's a good big chunk of BLM land. Maybe you could find a water source in the desert out by Eureka somewhere.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I've never really seen good numbers of doves since moving up to Utah County. Not even on the private lands. My suggestion: forget about the doves and head up the mountain after some grouse! They're funner than doves, anyway.
> 
> Edit: Actually come to think of it I have been seeing some small numbers of doves up on North Skyline while bow hunting. You could go make it a mixed bag! Another thought is West Mountain out by Utah Lake. Might not have tons of doves, but it's a good big chunk of BLM land. Maybe you could find a water source in the desert out by Eureka somewhere.


95% of West Mountain burned last week in the goose point fire. I went and surveyed the damage at the end of the week and was shocked at how bad it was right down to the cultivated lands. Sad, sad sight. I'll head out on the west desert and try to find some birds next week near water.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Walk in Access areas that either have farm land comprising most of the WIA or are adjacent to farm land are a good bet. There are some really good areas down around Fool Creek Reservoir but it can be busy right at the start of the season. Honestly though I think those WIAs are under-utilized as a whole, maybe the ones close to the road get a lot of traffic but if you drive back in to the ones that are actual working fields the majority of the year, there are definitely birds in there.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> I'll head out on the west desert and try to find some birds next week near water.


Know anyone who fishes Vernon Res? If there are doves in the desert, lots will come in for water at the lake there in the morning / evenings. I usually go to the desert, but having talked to people who've been out there recently, its looking bleak. I'm considering running much further south, or out past Delta.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was down Cove fort area (west of there), hardly any doves were seen


----------

